# What Is The Best 4WD ATV to Own



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Our '08 Kawasaki ATV now is considered high mileage and repairs are becoming more frequent. The problem is that two of the four sales and repair locations within 60 miles have shut down. Just getting a service shop to look at the vehicle before ordering parts is taking a week or more, and then waiting for the parts and the repair job may take another week. It's hard to be without something you depend on so much each day.

What are your experiences with ATVs similar to this- Kawasaki, Kubota, Gator, etc? I'm looking for a good used later model machine that has a dump bed, has front and rear seats, 4WD and differential lock when needed, is very reliable, and has many dealers that make repairs quickly when needed.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

vhaby said:


> Our '08 Kawasaki ATV now is considered high mileage and repairs are becoming more frequent. The problem is that two of the four sales and repair locations within 60 miles have shut down. Just getting a service shop to look at the vehicle before ordering parts is taking a week or more, and then waiting for the parts and the repair job may take another week. It's hard to be without something you depend on so much each day.
> 
> What are your experiences with ATVs similar to this- Kawasaki, Kubota, Gator, etc? I'm looking for a good used later model machine that has a dump bed, has front and rear seats, 4WD and differential lock when needed, is very reliable, and has many dealers that make repairs quickly when needed.


Polaris Ranger. That is what we use .


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I also have a Polaris Ranger but it has only around 400 hrs on the meter.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Polaris all the way. My 500 4-wheeler has 8000 miles and very few problems. I gave an Artic Cat UTV and plan to trade it for a Polaris as soon as I can. Just not as a good of machine.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

http://www.utvdriver.com/every-2017-utv-priced-under-14000

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Ain't none better than the Kubota....all faster but none better. Hard to find them used.....1140 is the one to get, radiator in front is a big advantage over the older RTV900 as is independent suspension.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I soured on Kawasaki as a kid with a 3 wheeler that constantly let me down. Followed by a Yamaha for 12 years and then another Yamaha for another 12 years with no problems except recently I had to replace the carburetor. I think that came from not using it for a year though. I have never owned a 4 wheel drive ATV as I don't see the need for it. But I would recommend any kind of Yamaha ATV. That said I haven't had any problems with my Polaris RZR so I suppose Polaris ATVs (the newer ones) are good as well. I've heard the older ones have had problems. I don't know what is considered high mileage, but my 4 wheelers I'm sure have 20,000 or more. The RZR has had 4000 put on since I have owned it. Edit: I misread your comment. I guess you mean a side by side and not an ATV. I'd go with Polaris in that case, but I still bet Yamahas are good just because I like them..... What I'm intrigued with is the Polaris Ace.


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

Running a Polaris ranger diesel, actually we have two, as the Mrs. has her own. 14,000 miles on mine.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Polaris here also.Have a 800 & 900.I've had good luck with them and have a couple good dealers within 50 miles.I like the road speed.


----------



## DLN (Mar 8, 2017)

I've given up on the thought of a reliable utv/side-by-side. Ive only personally owned an artic cat and when it was running was nice it just didnt run very often. However Literally almost everyone has a utv around here and i dont know a single person who doesnt continually haul theirs to the mechanic regardless what brand it is. Several people around here own 2, one to drive and one to be at the mechanic. Perhaps we are all just to rough on them but it seems to be a wide spread problem, the people in town who use them just like cars dont seem to have problems often but anyone who uses one to work does.

If you cant tell im a little bitter on the subject, ha. If I gave an edge to any of them, the Kubota seems to be the one people hve the least problems with around here.


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

For work Kubota, Hydro transmission none of those silly variable belt drives. Not the fastest by no means made for work not play. Hydraulic dump and power steering also a plus. Still I would say Kubota is great only if you have a good reputable local dealer but that hold true to any machine.


----------



## JMT (Aug 10, 2013)

Teslan said:


> I soured on Kawasaki as a kid with a 3 wheeler that constantly let me down. Followed by a Yamaha for 12 years and then another Yamaha for another 12 years with no problems except recently I had to replace the carburetor. I think that came from not using it for a year though. I have never owned a 4 wheel drive ATV as I don't see the need for it. But I would recommend any kind of Yamaha ATV. That said I haven't had any problems with my Polaris RZR so I suppose Polaris ATVs (the newer ones) are good as well. I've heard the older ones have had problems. I don't know what is considered high mileage, but my 4 wheelers I'm sure have 20,000 or more. The RZR has had 4000 put on since I have owned it. Edit: I misread your comment. I guess you mean a side by side and not an ATV. I'd go with Polaris in that case, but I still bet Yamahas are good just because I like them..... What I'm intrigued with is the Polaris Ace.


Yamaha has been good to us too. Never had a side by side but really like the looks of the Yamaha 6 seaters. If they ever come down about 50% in price I will own one.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

JMT said:


> Yamaha has been good to us too. Never had a side by side but really like the looks of the Yamaha 6 seaters. If they ever come down about 50% in price I will own one.


They have 6 seats? Those gotta be brushing $20k. I sat in some Yamaha UTV and it didn't have as much leg room as a rzr. Plus in this area there is usually a large selection of used Polaris Rzrs for sale that have for the most part been sitting in people's garages and maybe used a weekend or so in the summer months. But I suspect the Yamahas are quite reliable.


----------



## JMT (Aug 10, 2013)

Teslan said:


> They have 6 seats? Those gotta be brushing $20k. I sat in some Yamaha UTV and it didn't have as much leg room as a rzr. Plus in this area there is usually a large selection of used Polaris Rzrs for sale that have for the most part been sitting in people's garages and maybe used a weekend or so in the summer months. But I suspect the Yamahas are quite reliable.


No... They "seat" 6. Look about like a 4 seater, but they have 6 head rests. I think some have the middle seat staggered so shoulders can overlap.

Sent a few years since e I look at them. 15 to 16,000 back then.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Love our Polaris Ranger, had one issue with the belt drive, took it to the dealer while under warranty, they fixed everything and even extended the warranty for another year.

Replaced a front drive shaft a few weeks ago, easy enough to do, took about as long as changing the oil in the wife's Jeep.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

I bought Dads 2014 Polaris ranger 900xp and he bought a new 1000xp. The 900 is just about to hit 12k miles. I do like the ranger as its comfortable, goes fast, and is handy. when it hit 10k miles had to change the fuel pump, voltage regulator, and a few other minor things. Have had to change the factory shocks twice and I just put aftermarket shocks on this morning as the factory shocks were shot again. Have had to change the u joints in the driveshaft 3 times. I also don't really like Polaris's all wheel drive as the front wheels don't pull until the back wheels slip. I'd rather it have a normal 4x4 with locking differential like my arctic cat atvs. The 1000xp that dad just bought is basically the same machine as my 900 but with a bigger motor and a little different gearing. Unreal amount of power and acceleration compared to the 900. Also goes faster in low range than the 900.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

mlappin said:


> Love our Polaris Ranger, had one issue with the belt drive, took it to the dealer while under warranty, they fixed everything and even extended the warranty for another year.
> 
> Replaced a front drive shaft a few weeks ago, easy enough to do, took about as long as changing the oil in the wife's Jeep.


Which ranger do you have? IS the drive shaft you replaced the one from the transmission to the front diff? Or was it an axle? I ask because we've had to change the u joints on our 900xp 3 times. The way the 900 is designed there is a small metal brace welded on the frame that prevents you from dropping the driveshaft out the bottom. Have to unbolt the front diff and lift it and push it to the right side to slide the driveshaft out the front. Really sucks to do. First time the dealer changed it as it was under warranty, second time I changed it, third time dealer changed em as I wasn't doing that again lol. Thought about cutting that brace out so I could just drop the driveshaft down and then making a plate I could bolt back in place of that brace as I don't feel that brace really offered much support in the frame anyway.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

I should mention that my Ranger is broke down as of this morning. Have tracks on now instead of wheels. Track broke and fell off. I'll post pictures later in the wall of shame.


----------



## CaseIH (Feb 6, 2016)

Polaris Ranger here too, got mine two years and a little over a thousand miles. Been a good machine thus far.. I don't think you would go wrong with one..


----------



## Dirtboy (Apr 5, 2015)

I have a Polaris ranger 500 efi bought new in 2009 has been bulletproof. I use it everyday. I don't know what I would do without it. I think it really depend on what your going to use it for as far as size or gas/diesel. Good luck


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I dont think brand matters that much...they are all pretty good...

-Kubota is slow, reallllly reallly slow...

-Get one with fuel injection. Who really likes working on carbs???


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

I've been looking for one to spot spray pastures and to spray fencerows but it's hard to swallow what they want for a side x side when I can buy a road legal vehicle for cheaper.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

I work on them all, and every brand has their strengths and weaknesses, and even different models across the same brand are surprisingly different. Biggest issues generally arise with lack of maintenance or abuse. Try out several before you decide. They are really a lot of differences among the machines when you start to look at them and one may fit your needs/usage style much better than another.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

PaMike said:


> I dont think brand matters that much...they are all pretty good...
> -Kubota is slow, reallllly reallly slow...
> -Get one with fuel injection. Who really likes working on carbs???


Do they still have them with carbs? I heard Stihl was going to injection on weedeaters and such.....


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Lewis Ranch said:


> I've been looking for one to spot spray pastures and to spray fencerows but it's hard to swallow what they want for a side x side when I can buy a road legal vehicle for cheaper.


It really is absurd...I couldn't pull the trigger just for that reason. My wife didn't have any apprehension, she knew I used it all the time, we needed a new one...price be damned


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

IHCman said:


> Which ranger do you have? IS the drive shaft you replaced the one from the transmission to the front diff? Or was it an axle? I ask because we've had to change the u joints on our 900xp 3 times. The way the 900 is designed there is a small metal brace welded on the frame that prevents you from dropping the driveshaft out the bottom. Have to unbolt the front diff and lift it and push it to the right side to slide the driveshaft out the front. Really sucks to do. First time the dealer changed it as it was under warranty, second time I changed it, third time dealer changed em as I wasn't doing that again lol. Thought about cutting that brace out so I could just drop the driveshaft down and then making a plate I could bolt back in place of that brace as I don't feel that brace really offered much support in the frame anyway.


Its a 2013 diesel model, was actually the shaft between the front diff and wheel, a corn stalk or stick ripped the boot, by time we noticed it was already getting noisy.



somedevildawg said:


> It really is absurd...I couldn't pull the trigger just for that reason. My wife didn't have any apprehension, she knew I used it all the time, we needed a new one...price be damned


Thats how we ended up with a new one, used diesels weren't much cheaper than new and usually they were sold before we could even look at em.

We took possession of ours in April 2013, as of now it has a little over 900 hours and 5000 miles on it, seems to be the most used piece of equipment on the farm. A set of tires and the driveshaft is the only real work I've done on it, anything else was warranty work and that was very little other than that belt and the sensor in the brake system to allow you to start it was acting up at the same time I was having belt issues. From when we started the OWB in October till the first week of January we used it to cut all the firewood as well. Really handy for that, can take it in the woods where a pickup or loader will never get to.


----------



## Idaho Hay (Oct 14, 2016)

I've had Both mid-sized and full sized Polaris Rangers (gas engine), and they're both great machines. There's a reason that their slogan is "Hardest working smoothest riding". It's the first thing you think of once you both work and play with one. They'll haul and tow an impressive amount of weight, and they absorb big bumps with ease. I used to have a Honda ranch, and though that ATV was a great little work horse, It was like riding an ornery mule on rough trails.

Although I've never owned one, I've been intrigued with the Polaris Sportsman X2. It's got a small dump bed on the back that converts into a second seat. And they cost a lot less than a SxS.


----------



## timberjackrob (Feb 16, 2015)

Kubota here too and like others have said great for work and in the field slow on the road.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Folks he's wanting a opinion on a atv not utv!! With that being said, if it wasn't for needing one to round up animals every once in a while, I wouldn't own a atv, I/we absolutly love our 2002 kawasaki mule 3010, don't know what we would do without it since we got it. Have had it about 3 years now. We bought bought it off a widow that never took it out a her yard.

As far as atv get a honda with that automatic transmission virtually bullet proof very popular around here.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

somedevildawg said:


> It really is absurd...I couldn't pull the trigger just for that reason. My wife didn't have any apprehension, she knew I used it all the time, we needed a new one...price be damned


That wouldn't be my only use but I get tired of carrying a spot sprayer through my hay meadows spot treating weeds.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

bluefarmer said:


> Folks he's wanting a opinion on a atv not utv!! With that being said, if it wasn't for needing one to round up animals every once in a while, I wouldn't own a atv, I/we absolutly love our 2002 kawasaki mule 3010, don't know what we would do without it since we got it. Have had it about 3 years now. We bought bought it off a widow that never took it out a her yard.
> As far as atv get a honda with that automatic transmission virtually bullet proof very popular around here.


Damn it blue, you got me there....mine is a RTV
I do t know what any of it means...I just know I'm too old, and I assume DrHaby as well (perhaps I shouldn't assume, it gets me in trouble more times than not....like the time I assumed a lady was pregnant and asked when she was due...she wasn't ) is looking for a side by side....no?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> Damn it blue, you got me there....mine is a RTV
> I do t know what any of it means...I just know I'm too old, and I assume DrHaby as well (perhaps I shouldn't assume, it gets me in trouble more times than not....like the time I assumed a lady was pregnant and asked when she was due...she wasn't ) is looking for a side by side....no?


Yep, Vincent is looking for a side by side.

Regards, Mike


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> It really is absurd...I couldn't pull the trigger just for that reason. My wife didn't have any apprehension, she knew I used it all the time, we needed a new one...price be damned


I argued against purchasing the first one, saying that we are going to have a 4WD tractor so why do we need an atv/utv? Wife won and guess who can't do without it now. Walking looking for a baby calf is so slow and so much harder. I use it to spot spray about 100 acres several times during the spring/summer. Use it to spray flies on cattle, to feed sm sqs of alfalfa to the cows, to round up and pen cattle or move them from one pasture to another, check fence lines for down trees, repair fences, build fences, haul split fire wood, put out mineral for the cattle, drag the mineral feeders from one pasture to another, and so many more ranch jobs. You name it for a ranch job, and I probably use it for that.

But, like was mentioned above, may need two- one to use while one is in the shop...Enjoyed all your replied. Keep them coming.

Vincent


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

bluefarmer said:


> Folks he's wanting a opinion on a atv not utv!! With that being said, if it wasn't for needing one to round up animals every once in a while, I wouldn't own a atv, I/we absolutly love our 2002 kawasaki mule 3010, don't know what we would do without it since we got it. Have had it about 3 years now. We bought bought it off a widow that never took it out a her yard.
> 
> As far as atv get a honda with that automatic transmission virtually bullet proof very popular around here.


Yes, but when a dump bed along with front and rear seats is mentioned that automatically gets you into the UTV class.

I've had my Polaris stuck a grand total of three times, twice high centered in the snow, luckily had a shovel and once in the mud high centered in the cow lane, drove the tracked skid steer to it and pulled it out, other than those instances most of the time I don't even need to lock four wheel drive in.

I agree about the Honda four wheelers though, still have an old Honda Fourtrax with the auto transmission and a lot handier to chase cows with that than the UTV.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Ifn ya get the Kubota, you ain't gonna need a backup.....they are about as bulletproof as possible in today's times.....24mph is tops tho


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

bluefarmer said:


> Folks he's wanting a opinion on a atv not utv!! With that being said, if it wasn't for needing one to round up animals every once in a while, I wouldn't own a atv, I/we absolutly love our 2002 kawasaki mule 3010, don't know what we would do without it since we got it. Have had it about 3 years now. We bought bought it off a widow that never took it out a her yard.
> 
> As far as atv get a honda with that automatic transmission virtually bullet proof very popular around here.


I thought he was referring to an ATV also at first. Because he said ATV. Then he mentioned things and brands that are not ATVs. So that is when the conversation swerved to UTV, side by sides or whatever else they are called.


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

someone else mentioned it but all brands have problems usually attributed to lack of maintenance and/or operator error. Strictly for work, Kubota or kawi(mud may be a problem) but if your like the rest of us you'll need some fun to and the only one that fills both is Polaris and is probably the reason they outsell everybody 10-1, I've had 2 and no major problems with either. If your looking for used, most of the 700's were good but had some electrical problems, 800's are known to create a lot of heat under the seat I'd steer clear on any of these, the 900's had the motor moved to under the box. As for mileage, and it's all about how you take care of it and driving style but expect to start spending money on them around 7-8000 miles.


----------



## Widairy (Jan 1, 2016)

Last spring I bought a Polaris 900. Hasn't given me any problems but I am not impressed by it either. I use mine for moving/following the dairy cattle from the barnyard to the paddock as we rotationally graze. About half the time you put it in low or reverse there's a noticeable clunk before the trans grabs. Asked the dealer and they said that's just the way they are. Not impressive to me. If I have to maneuver in tight spots the turning radius is plenty wide and I should have opted for the power steering, my fault on not getting the options. For cruising from field to field it's great. The biggest reasons I did not get a Kubota was my big carcass didn't fit comfortable in the driver's seat and I figured it was too slow. The speed as I've seen over the last year wouldn't have been that big of a deal. Everyone's uses and opinions on what's important vary. Just giving my 2 cents.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Mainly depends on what you like and are used to. A lot of my friends own four wheelers, they'll pack up several trailers and head out to Virginia or somewhere to ride. Polaris outnumbers all other makes in those trailers.

On the other hand I have a friend who does the rotational dairy thing, a Kawasaki Mule is completely shot in two years, maybe three tops. But&#8230;.it never gets washed that I've seen from the time he takes possession till he trades it off. His gritty sand/mud/cowshit combination plays hell on everything then of course as well all the help drives it to add insult to injury. The wife keeps our Polaris in practically showroom condition compared to one of his Mules.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

What about mini trucks fellas? https://www.grimports.com/


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I have thought about one of those little trucks. Some of the fellas in the area have them on their farms....one fellas has taken the doors off and sprays etc. with his. I like the idea....and the price is good....and you would have AC in the later ones which would be pretty nice at times here like yesterday.

Regards, Mike


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Tes,

The only question I have on the mini-trucks is the cab made for some like me with a fine American stature  (6'4" and the proper weight for someone closer to 7' 8") or a miniature Jap. 

Larry


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

r82230 said:


> Tes,
> 
> The only question I have on the mini-trucks is the cab made for some like me with a fine American stature  (6'4" and the proper weight for someone closer to 7' 8") or a miniature Jap.
> 
> Larry


. Doubtful. But I think that most side by sides might have an issue with your stature also.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Yea, I tried getting into a couple of them, make me look like I am in a clown car, I would just need to have the oversized shoes and painted face. 

Larry


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

I always figured for the money a Ford Ranger with knobby tires and a winch would work near as well as a SxS and be street legal if need be. That or a Jeep. Just my thoughts.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

The mini trucks have about run their course here. Peaked about 5 years ago.

I've been awfully interested in the Kubota rtv as we have an old arctic cat atv with big tires for mud or beating through the woods. I think half of what makes the Kubota so reliable is you can't be blasting around at 60 mph or plowing through mud over the hood. Neighbour has a Honda side by side and they seem to do their best to destroy that thing taking it in beaver ponds and down the road wide open, always tearing cv boots or wiring off it. Another neighbour has a Polaris - constant burning up belts etc because they were in water over the doors. The Kubota just isn't gonna get through the mud to get far into that kind of mess.

On the flip side, it is kind of annoying, we help another neighbour pull in his dock each year and their 900 rtv just can't climb the river bank on its own like our atv can. It needs to winch or get a tug up the hill.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

r82230 said:


> Tes,
> 
> The only question I have on the mini-trucks is the cab made for some like me with a fine American stature  (6'4" and the proper weight for someone closer to 7' 8") or a miniature Jap.
> 
> Larry


Larry

I'm 6'4'' tall,disabled & have no problem getting in/out of my Polaris Ranger.

Also I think a Ford Ranger even with a winch can't follow my Polaris Ranger crossing a steep creek bank to check my cattle. I've even had to winch it out of creek once after it had rained and bank was slick.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Even little Suzuki samurais can't really touch side by sides off road. Road vehicles are just so much heavier.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Widairy said:


> Last spring I bought a Polaris 900. Hasn't given me any problems but I am not impressed by it either. I use mine for moving/following the dairy cattle from the barnyard to the paddock as we rotationally graze. About half the time you put it in low or reverse there's a noticeable clunk before the trans grabs. Asked the dealer and they said that's just the way they are. Not impressive to me. If I have to maneuver in tight spots the turning radius is plenty wide and I should have opted for the power steering, my fault on not getting the options. For cruising from field to field it's great. The biggest reasons I did not get a Kubota was my big carcass didn't fit comfortable in the driver's seat and I figured it was too slow. The speed as I've seen over the last year wouldn't have been that big of a deal. Everyone's uses and opinions on what's important vary. Just giving my 2 cents.


Dad has had 3 Polaris rangers over the years. They've all shifted that way. I dislike that as well but you do eventually get used to it and learn to gently press the gas after switching gears. I also hate the fact that your supposed to drive in low range when driving under 10mph to protect the belt. All our other atvs (Yamaha an Arctic Cat) aren't like that. I will say that low range has vastly improved in the 1000xp over ther the 900xp. Goes faster and you'll actually use it to drive around the yard. Power steering is a must, I wouldn't have an atv or utv without it anymore.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Tx Jim said:


> Larry
> I'm 6'4'' tall,disabled & have no problem getting in/out of my Polaris Ranger.
> 
> Also I think a Ford Ranger even with a winch can't follow my Polaris Ranger crossing a steep creek bank to check my cattle. I've even had to winch it out of creek once after it had rained and bank was slick.


I'm 6'3" and not little. I've no problem getting in and out of a Ranger. I find it easy to dive out the door to grab a calf to tag in the spring. The only thing is there are some handles that come from behind the seat on either side, we removed them right away so you don't bump your back or butt on them when getting in or out.


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

Mine also makes the clunk but has gotten better, defiantly have to learn easy throttle engagement, some seem to find this hard to do and go spend $1200 on an aftermarket clutch. You'll also want to be mindful of a supposable week reverse chain. The problem with most of these that are for work and play, when the MFG's moved away from the utilitarian use and added the fun factor they did so by adding HP and the more you got the more stuff breaks. I wouldn't trade my 900 Polaris for anything else except maybe a 1000.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Orchard6 said:


> I always figured for the money a Ford Ranger with knobby tires and a winch would work near as well as a SxS and be street legal if need be. That or a Jeep. Just my thoughts.


In Indiana as long as you have the DNR sticker on a UTV and keep the right tires on the shoulder they are legal for street use. I've run up and down the state highway and many a county road and have had zero issues.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

They are a grey area here, the legislation for OHV's to only be allowed to cross the highway at right angles was written to include handle bar in the definition. UTV's and lawnmowers etc with steering wheels have been in the grey zone as far as travelling on shoulders of non-access controlled highways.

For farmers as long as you stick a SMV triangle on it they leave you alone here.



mlappin said:


> In Indiana as long as you have the DNR sticker on a UTV and keep the right tires on the shoulder they are legal for street use. I've run up and down the state highway and many a county road and have had zero issues.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I drive my Polaris Ranger on public roads BUT it has a SMV displayed sign on it.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

In Tennessee you must have a SMV triangle, proof of insurance, seatbelts, and lights and then your are good on highways.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Not sure what we "have" to have, but mine have full lights and orange strobe if it's going on the road....these stupid sob's will run over you


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

mlappin said:


> In Indiana as long as you have the DNR sticker on a UTV and keep the right tires on the shoulder they are legal for street use. I've run up and down the state highway and many a county road and have had zero issues.


Around here to be legal you have to have a DNR sticker, flag, wear a helmet and keep your speed 25 mph or under and your only legal on secondary roads and dirt roads. State highways can be crossed but not driven on. Its not a state wide law but a county by county law so there are counties that don't allow any atv/utv traffic on any public road and others that do.


----------



## MtnHerd (Jul 6, 2011)

I have a Polaris Ranger 700 6x6 and my dad and one of my brothers both have Kubota RTV 900's. The Kubota's are very well built, but cannot begin to go where my Polaris will go. We have VERY steep areas and if it gets wet the Kubota's are done. I don't know if a 4x4 Ranger would go as well, but the 6x6 keeps climbing (and I like the larger bed capacity over the 4x4 Rangers). I was worried about turning radius, but so far I have taken it everywhere I took my four wheeler, most of the time feeling more stable (flipped the atv twice pulling a small trailer) and not tearing up as much ground (but might have to pull up and back up a little more).

The Kubotas hold back coming down the mountains much better. I have to two-foot the Ranger. give just enough gas to keep transmission engaged, while applying brake with left foot. That's my biggest complaint about the Ranger, no transmission hold back on steep areas. My wife's biggest complaint is no power steering. After driving the Kubotas with power steering, she wants me to get an aftermarket kit for mine. The Ranger is roomier in the seating area. Me, my brother, and my dad (and we are all over 6 foot, with my brother the tallest at 6'5") have all rode on the bench seat of mine working on fence, and it wasn't too bad. There is no way we could all fit in the Kubotas. You feel like you sit up a little straighter on the Kubotas, and they are not as easy to get on and off of a lot (like stopping at each fence post to add and insulator). I do like the being able to lock in the 4x4 vs the Polaris where, after you engage it, the awd only come son if the wheels slip. To me that could be a problem, but it has not been an issue for the 3 years I have owned it, and I use it probably 5 days out of the week.

Like everyone else has said, there are good and bad points for all of them. I like bo of the ones I mentioned. Mine works better for the conditions and work I do (plus I bought it used for a very good price) and theirs work for them (which they also bought theirs used for a very good price). I say if you are buying a new one go sit on them and take them for a spin, after you do a little specification research, and see what suits you the best. Good luck!

PS. I also have an uncle who bought a 4x6 John Deere Gator off a guy for dirt cheap and he loves it, but he uses it around his produce fields, so it doesn't have to go in the areas I take mine. But for him it has worked very well.


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

Just some food for thought, and the laws may very from state to state but I believe when it comes to the SMV triangle it's federal, it's a violation to travel more then 25mph with one attached. Now it may take the right cop in the right mood but I've seen it done with equipment on a trailer.

I do like the Ranger 6x6, first one I ever drove and it's a beast, not to many places it wouldn't go but might take a tractor if you ever get it stuck and a lot of road driving will go through tires faster.

If you look at used Polaris, and they got some good stuff prior to 09 but that's the year they started to think about driver/rider comfort. If you can wait, starting sometime in May you'll start to see the $2000 discounts on the all the leftovers, new models come out late July.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

pede58 said:


> Just some food for thought, and the laws may very from state to state but I believe when it comes to the SMV triangle it's federal, it's a violation to travel more then 25mph with one attached. Now it may take the right cop in the right mood but I've seen it done with equipment on a trailer.


That's nothing more then a cop being a dick.Plenty other things he could be doing.

Have a friend got stopped with tractor and manure spreader for no SMV.He told him be covered in shit anyway.Got a ticket so put one on.The next week he was pulling empty spreader with pickup and got a ticket for going to fast with SMV sign on it.


----------



## cjsr8595 (Jul 7, 2014)

We've had a couple Kawasaki Mules, 4010, 4 seaters. They are great for around the farm. LIke the Kubota they aren't fast but will run all day and ours have been super reliable. I'm in Indiana and we run an SMV sign, a DNR stickers and run the county roads all the time with no issue.

I also have a Yamaha Rhino, for sheer durability, I think Yamaha is hard to beat. I used to be a Honda guy until I bought a Yamaha........


----------



## Idaho Hay (Oct 14, 2016)

swmnhay said:


> That's nothing more then a cop being a dick.Plenty other things he could be doing.
> 
> Have a friend got stopped with tractor and manure spreader for no SMV.He told him be covered in shit anyway.Got a ticket so put one on.The next week he was pulling empty spreader with pickup and got a ticket for going to fast with SMV sign on it.


That's stupid that they would be that uptight about it. The cops around here are pretty forgiving with anyone trying to conducting legitimate business. I've pulled all kinds of precarious stuff down the county roads and highway (often without a SMV sign) and have never gotten anymore attention than a friendly wave.

Now the kids that think they can tear their dirt bikes and quads up and down any road they want is a different story. The cops thrive for those opportunities.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

pede58 said:


> Just some food for thought, and the laws may very from state to state but I believe when it comes to the SMV triangle it's federal, it's a violation to travel more then 25mph with one attached. Now it may take the right cop in the right mood but I've seen it done with equipment on a trailer.


That's correct actually. But it's also an old law that needs some serious revisions as many new tractors travel faster than 25mph.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

mlappin said:


> That's correct actually. But it's also an old law that needs some serious revisions as many new tractors travel faster than 25mph.


Yes many tractors do travel over 25mph, but I think that the law was designed for farm equipment in general with speed in mind. You see a lot of fertilizer buggies etc. that have plainly posted on them not to pull over 25 mph. And the tires the buggies have on them also state the 25 mph limit. This also applies to many other agricultural pull type equipment.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

Yup, I've been to antique tractor parades where the police were nailing guys leaving the load and unload lots for having the SMV visible while the tractor was on a trailer and exceeding 25 mph.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

It does dilute the meaning and purpose of the sign if people don't always associate it with something moving slow.

It's like buildings with false fire alarms - after 5 false alarms in short time no one leaves the building.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

slowzuki said:


> It does dilute the meaning and purpose of the sign if people don't always associate it with something moving slow.
> It's like buildings with false fire alarms - after 5 false alarms in short time no one leaves the building.


I don't thnk it would take me five.....


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Vol said:


> Yes many tractors do travel over 25mph, but I think that the law was designed for farm equipment in general with speed in mind. You see a lot of fertilizer buggies etc. that have plainly posted on them not to pull over 25 mph. And the tires the buggies have on them also state the 25 mph limit. This also applies to many other agricultural pull type equipment.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Yep, and thats the same as saying the speed limit is 55 so don't ever do 56.

Can't remember what they came on originally but we do have some speed rated flotation tires around the farm. Not 55 of course, but no 25 mph limit on them either. Wanting to say they were like 10.00Lx15SL or something, mucho $$$ to replace.

Manure spreader came with semi tires on it&#8230;..


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

mlappin said:


> Yep, and thats the same as saying the speed limit is 55 so don't ever do 56.


That was not my point.....my point was when pulling a fertilizer buggy back from the co op with your pickup, it is easy to want to pull it 45 mph+ instead of the 25 mph that is posted on the buggy....this also applies to many other pieces of farm equipment that can be readily towed by something other than a tractor. There is a reason for posting speed limits on equipment and it is not just to irritate you.

Regards, Mike


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

I keep waiting to get stopped, carry 2 spray tanks, 2 SMV signs plus a flashing yellow light. Most of what I spray is on secondary roads 133 locations over about 100sq miles and I use my ranger to drive to each, my problem is a dozen or so access is on state highways so I look both ways cringe my teeth and wind the ranger up to about 60mph, usually it's no more then a mile, so far so good and I have met some state police.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Vol said:


> That was not my point.....my point was when pulling a fertilizer buggy back from the co op with your pickup, it is easy to want to pull it 45 mph+ instead of the 25 mph that is posted on the buggy....this also applies to many other pieces of farm equipment that can be readily towed by something other than a tractor. There is a reason for posting speed limits on equipment and it is not just to irritate you.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Those laws will still need revised someday, no point in having a expensive high speed tractor if the equipment it's pulling is only rated for 25. Place we buy most of our tires says speed rated radial implement tires will be common place sooner rather than later. Was another article awhile back on implement makers deciding just what needs done to safely tow their stuff over 25mph. Suspension, built in brakes, better hitches etc were all possibilities. High speed implements are already common place over seas.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Idaho Hay said:


> That's stupid that they would be that uptight about it. The cops around here are pretty forgiving with anyone trying to conducting legitimate business. I've pulled all kinds of precarious stuff down the county roads and highway (often without a SMV sign) and have never gotten anymore attention than a friendly wave.
> 
> Now the kids that think they can tear their dirt bikes and quads up and down any road they want is a different story. The cops thrive for those opportunities.


Exactly, I used to do all my spot spraying with a Honda fourtrax, no DNR sticker, no SMV, just a tank strapped to the rear rack, never had a county or state police look at me twice, usually the DNR just waved.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I've never been brave enough here to spend time near the highway on our atv. No helmet within sight of the road is just cause for them to enter your property and inspect the atv for plates and registration. The purpose of the law was good, the rate of atv theft was through the roof so they brought in that and they can check plates of atv in the bed of your truck if they can see it's an atv. Just wish they had an ag exemption on paper.



mlappin said:


> Exactly, I used to do all my spot spraying with a Honda fourtrax, no DNR sticker, no SMV, just a tank strapped to the rear rack, never had a county or state police look at me twice, usually the DNR just waved.


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Lewis Ranch said:


> I've been looking for one to spot spray pastures and to spray fencerows but it's hard to swallow what they want for a side x side when I can buy a road legal vehicle for cheaper.


I totally understand what you are saying. However, once you take the plunge, you will find so many uses for one of these vehicles around the ranch that you will begin to wonder how you ever did without one.

Been there arguing against purchasing a utv, but when it is in the shop, it is so hard to do without.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

vhaby said:


> I totally understand what you are saying. However, once you take the plunge, you will find so many uses for one of these vehicles around the ranch that you will begin to wonder how you ever did without one.
> 
> Been there arguing against purchasing a utv, but when it is in the shop, it is so hard to do without.


I grew up on a dairy, was milking over 225 at one time and never owned a skid steer in all those years, was a few decades out of dairy before we had our first one, we knew it was handy but didn't realize just how so until it was down with a blown engine.

You'll find a UTV is even handier yet. I have a 12volt grass seeder for it, have covered many a pasture and hay field frost seeding where a tractor would have cut ruts or sunk. Have also pulled soil samples, spot sprayed, put up or tear down fence, and brought a wet and cold new born calf in where a tractor just wouldn't have been able to do the job. As of now the Polaris Ranger gets more hours on it that any other piece of equipment on the farm.


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

It's very hard to chock down the price, you'll be looking between $8-14000 or higher depending on what you want and don't forget accessories, they add up pretty quick, fully outfitted Polaris Northstar with AC/heat will set you back $23000. When we got our new one, told my partner to keep the old one at his place while we try to sell it, he really didn't want no part of one but now I think it's not for sale, besides it is a farm deduction.


----------



## Northeast PA hay and beef (Jan 29, 2017)

If looking for new, yanmar just released their new utv line. Was able to demo it for a day. Very nice to run and pretty good newly released deals. No track record on durability, but worth a look.


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

I'd be willing to bet the Yanmar is made by someone else, style looks like maybe Kawi, their are a few out that are made by others but only one I can recall is Bobcat which is made by Polaris.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

My Polaris diesel runs a Yanmar, goes a full hundred hours needing zero added oil. Has popped right off below zero numerous times with nothing more than the stock glow plugs although a block heater is available for it.


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

Polaris did use Yanmar, they now use Kohler.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

pede58 said:


> Polaris did use Yanmar, they now use Kohler.


The Intimidator brand that my stove distributor sells also uses a Kohler diesel. Like a 26 or 27 hp diesel turned down to 24hp to avoid the emissions BS.


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

We finally got our 3010 Kawasaki Mule back from the repair shop last Tuesday PM after nearly two weeks. It is running well, but with almost 3600 hrs on it, it's likely to have problems again and when it does, we needed something to get us around the ranch other than the JD tractor. In searching the Internet, I located a 1998 Honda Foreman 450 es that has a basket mounted to the back of the rear rack, and we purchased it at a very reasonable price, less than one-fourth of what a utv double seater would have cost. A friend had loaned us his '02 Honda similar to this one, so I was familiar with this atv, and he considered his "bullet proof." We'll see how this one stands up to his claim.

So now, most of the cattle checking, calf tagging, etc. will be done on the Honda, and will save the hours on the Mule for spot spraying weeds, spraying flies on cattle, etc. that would be difficult to do on the Honda atv because of the right thumb operated accelerator. On the test run this evening, I found an untagged calf, roped it on the first attempt (unusual for me), tied it to the Honda and tagged it. So, the Honda will be available when the Mule goes down, or vice-versa.

I certainly have enjoyed reading all the comments on this thread, but like several indicated, I had difficulty laying out the $ for a second new or used utv to have sitting in the shop much of the time.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Sounds like a wise choice Vincent and as you know they handle so much more better for chores like rounding cattle etc.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I loved my Honda foreman....I would say they are purty bulletproof, only problems I had was with the electronic switch for the gears, very easy fix...not all had that option but I liked it...


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

http://www.agriculture.com/video/ultimate-utv-evaluation-loaded-tests

Regards, Mike


----------



## Dan_GA (Dec 29, 2015)

I have a 2015 CanAm Commander XT, and just got rid of my 2015 CanAm Maverick. I would have no others. Commander is a workhorse on the farm, and a tank on the trails. Maverick was a beast on trails, and next to worthless on the farm so it had to go.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

A Honda Foreman 450 would be my first choice for a 4x4 atv. I would prefer the s (manual) version myself. I did a rebore, crank and piston rebuild on one some years ago and those engines are well built, as is the rest of the machine.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

For the money usability go with duruxx utv street legal
Google it they are pretty awesome.


----------



## kurt1981 (Apr 18, 2017)

polaris 575 or trailboss 325


----------



## kurt1981 (Apr 18, 2017)

all other atvs other than polaris are off brands


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Does anyone own/operate a diesel gator 4x4? 
I really want to buy a used one in the 5-6k range.
My 2nd choice was Polaris


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

Good friend of mine has 3, 2 6x6's and one 4x4 and I'd steer clear of them, they do have a good motor but after that, clutches are exposed, uncomfortable as heck, very slow and no ground clearance.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm not really brand loyal, but want a diesel. I don't want to have to deal with gasoline. 
Everything we own is diesel other than a weedwacker and a leaf blower.

What are the best diesels. I know all about the Kubbys. What other diesels are the better ones?


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

kurt1981 said:


> all other atvs other than polaris are off brands


You misspelled (Polaris) it's spelled H-O-N-D-A !!!!


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

The diesel market is a tough one, first off everything is slow. In my opinion you got 3 choices, JD, Polaris and Kubota. Your just going to have to put a## in seat and see what you like but might be hard to find a JD or Polaris at the showroom. Kubota is heavy and not much ground clearance with a hydrostat drive the others are IMO better clutch and belt drive, you'll have to see who has better clearance between Polaris and JD. Good Luck!


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Depends on what you consider slow, my '13 Polaris diesel tops out at 42 mph, not as fast as the gas ones but still does okay, 90% of the time or better it isn't on the road anyways.


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

That's slow for what I do but not bad, any cab or windshield? I think the Kubota tops out at 35 and the JD have no idea but again diesels are notoriously slow. My 900 tops out at 62 and I really like the power for up hills at around 50, 95% of my driving is roads. I think he'll find Polaris is the best all around diesel out there in comfort, performance and off-road abilities.


----------

